# What clear coat to buy?



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got a graze in the clear coat on my car (Silverstone II BMW). In parts is down to the colour coat so I'm going to attempt to build it up, flat it then polish it.
Can anyone recommend a good quality clear coat and where to buy it?
Cheers,
Ade


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

1K Rattlecans or 2K?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Fill it in with super glue
It’ll flat and polish fine once dried


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Cheers for the replies.
I was hoping to get something that fill the graze with using tooth picks. I'd then flat and polish it. I just want to use a clear coat that is clear and hard, not cloudy as the rest of the paint is nice.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Go to your local BMW dealer and buy a touch up kit for your colour. It will include a lacquer bottle.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Oops I should have read your post better!


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Surrey Sam said:


> Go to your local BMW dealer and buy a touch up kit for your colour. It will include a lacquer bottle.


Thanks Sam. I was told (albeit a long time ago) that the lacquer in the touchup kits was poor quality. Is it any good now?


----------

